# magicshine XM-L



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

has anyone tried one of these yet ? looks like it would be good on the helmet . defiantly got a hot spot I'm thinking with one of Robs lenses it would be really good.
http://bikeempowerment.com/Magicshine.html


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got 1 of these on order should be here soon ish but who knows!!

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=11226

Tell me more about Rob's, Lenses.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Turveyd - Let us know what its like when you get it. I've got the kaidoman torch equiv. on order to see what the XM-L is like.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got 2 x P60 XML's so far and I'm REALLY impressed, they produce a big spot but a very bright big spot so with a larger reflector that should decrease the spot size and up the power of it for longer range work considerably 

Then add in that will be running a claimed 2400mah where as the P60's are likely running 1200ma based on the run time and it could be a serious bit of kit, for the money!!

SOON hopefully!!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Hopefully kaidomain will be a bit faster than DealExtreme.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

KD's generally faster around 2 weeks, DX is normally similar unless it's September - December time then it's 4 - 6 weeks!!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Just received a P60 XM-L drop in from DX. Brighter than the P7 P60 drop in. Very nice actually. 5 modes is a PITA. Has memory but turning torch on and off will often increment the mode. If only they would just have a 2 mode hi-lo setup.

I've also machined down the stock orange peel P60 reflectors and that does have a good effect on broadening the spot:










See my article on the P60 to Vista Light Adapters I have made for more info.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Rakuman
We have been testing the MJ-808E's for a while now. I ran 2 lastnight on a 5 hr MTB ride, one on the bars and one on the helmet, runtime for one XM-L on an OLS 8.7Ah pack is about 5.5 hrs (2 hrs 40 mins on a 4.5). Not enough flood on the bars for me for singletrack but still effective due to the overall output, perfect for helmet. I had them both on the bars on a road bike over the weekend, one on high and the other on flash, very impressive for the road, you see signs reflecting your light a mile down the road. Have done some testing with Rob's lenses as well.



Rakuman said:


> has anyone tried one of these yet ? looks like it would be good on the helmet . defiantly got a hot spot I'm thinking with one of Robs lenses it would be really good.
> http://bikeempowerment.com/Magicshine.html


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Hey Rakuman
> We have been testing the MJ-808E's for a while now. I ran 2 lastnight on a 5 hr MTB ride, one on the bars and one on the helmet, runtime for one XM-L on an OLS 8.7Ah pack is about 5.5 hrs (2 hrs 40 mins on a 4.5). Not enough flood on the bars for me for singletrack but still effective due to the overall output, perfect for helmet. I had them both on the bars on a road bike over the weekend, one on high and the other on flash, very impressive for the road, you see signs reflecting your light a mile down the road. Have done some testing with Rob's lenses as well.


The XM-Ls look like there is a lot of potential there, did the hotspot washout the trail at anytime? that's why I was thinking of Rob and one of his lenses to tone it down just a tad.
Any idea if you will be selling these ?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The XM-L has tested well in the MJ-808 lighthead so far. The MJ-808E XM-L lighthead is the big brother to the P7, the beam pattern is so similar to the very successful P7 but hotspot larger and more intense, halo is brighter and the throw is excellent.

When paired with the diffuser lenses it really spreads the light around for handlebar mounting as well but out of the box the MJ-808E is ideal for a single light user to helmet mount, excellent for roadies who want the throw for riding at 30mph. We also noticed when running 2 of these on open fast singletrack they worked nicely as a pair, one on the bars and one on the helmet, tighter switchback singletrack would be easier with a flood style pattern on the bars and the MJ-808E on the helmet. Really nice efficiency as well, 2hrs 40 runtime on high on a standard GMG or OLS 4.5Ah battery pack. We have provided feedback to Magicshine on the samples and we are discussing orders based on a couple of items we suggested.



Rakuman said:


> The XM-Ls look like there is a lot of potential there, did the hotspot washout the trail at anytime? that's why I was thinking of Rob and one of his lenses to tone it down just a tad.
> Any idea if you will be selling these ?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Magic Shine, Helmet and Head mount ( Hill Walking ) are here and the longer lead, just waiting on that KD Torch / Light, here and charged for Thursdays night ride would be nice.


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

I ordered from him. His name is Chris and he's local to San Diego. Nice guy. I would recommend ordering from him if you want it fast, he has an in with FedEX.

http://bikeempowerment.com/Magicshine.html

I also order one of the XML Kadioman $25 torches. They forgot the batteries I ordered and it took 4 weeks. I really like the torch. I'll do a review of the Magic Shine XM-L and the Kadioman XM-L torch if you guys are interested. I still can't believe how much light these things put out. It's right up there with my $350 HID Search light. The HID lens is more concentrated, but I think the XM-L LED's throw more light. I guess I should look into lenses for the XML units. Who has a link for them?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes pls, Lorenz, waiting on the KD version of the XM-L MS, basically your torch with a seperate battery pack and hopefully more ma's ( unless yours runs 2 cells )

2 1/2 weeks here, no idea if it's shipped, in stock bla bla, I want my toys


----------



## lokisare (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine shipped from DX today :thumbsup: I haven't had a MS light before but this is going to be compared to my current AyUp setup and then I'll decide whether it's a backup light or whether it earns more frequent usage.

Ordered just over a week ago, maybe 8 days or so to shipping from ordering but that included Easter so not too bad. Now just gotta wait and see how long postage takes to Oz.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Now having personally seen one of these XM-L s compared to the P7 in my backyard there is no comparison XM-Ls are blinding good light. cannot wait to get it on the trail:thumbsup:


----------



## weedkilla1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lokishare - with one of my mates having added an old magicshine to his ay up setup I doubt you'll take it off! He added it to his bars, not sure if I would bother with ayups except for burntime if I wanted a magicshine as a helmet light.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

there's a tear down thread on the DIY lights forum that might be of interest. Sounds like it has very good throw and brighter than the P7 MS, but built with the same underspecced crap parts that the original MS was. Even if you bought it and ran it 'til it broke, then upgraded the driver, it'd still be a pretty good buy.


----------



## z1ppy (Nov 15, 2006)

Turveyd, any sign of your light yet?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, couldn't find this thread, it turned up yesterday finally.

It's actually very nice, more powerful than 2 x P60 XML torches, nice blue tint which I like, gets very hot stationary but fine when moving at all.

It's quite a wide beam so you do lose some distance wise, but not badly.

Reflector could be better, looks glued in won't come out so I can try to find another but hey, what do you expect for $60 

Beams wide enough to work on the bars without an issue to.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got the kaidomain $25 XM-L torch. Its much brighter than the XM-L dealextreme P60 drop in. Amazing value for money when you think how much light you get for $25 delivered. It has a pretty intense spot and plenty of spill.


----------



## lokisare (Mar 16, 2011)

My DX magicshine XML turned up today, brief testing in the bathroom (no windows) - looks brighter than my AyUps... will post back with another report after some more testing once it gets dark!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

lokisare said:


> My DX magicshine XML turned up today, brief testing in the bathroom (no windows) - looks brighter than my AyUps... will post back with another report after some more testing once it gets dark!


Good to hear, I have one on order as well.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Been using my MS XM-L for a couple rides now I love it compared to the P7 magicshines its not a huge difference but defiantly noticeable.. very spotty, its a good helmet light :thumbsup:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

MS XM-L is more spotty, hmmmm shame 1 I got is more of a Mid, huge output though, great head mounted for slow / technical stuff likely work very well on the bars to.

MS for my head / This other cheaper version for my bars, could be the way forward.

Or just BOTH on my head


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Its got as much spill as the P7 but that intense hotspot is why I call it more spotty. I was thinking of trying one of these lenses on one for the bar http://cgi.ebay.com/Wide-Angle-Lens...206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f9ea505e
 check these beamshots http://bikeempowerment.com/PHOTOS/TESTING.html


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> but defiantly noticeable..


Sounds dangerous...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Sounds dangerous...


We can always count on your wisdom:thumbsup: 
So how is that foride working for you I was thinking about trying one?


----------



## lokisare (Mar 16, 2011)

Quick update: I took the MS XML out for the first time the other night, well it was more dusk than night and I only really needed it in the last 20 mins or so of the ride but first impressions are pretty good. At close range it doesn't seem a whole lot brighter than my updated AyUp (narrow helmet beam) but once you angle the light a bit further out it seems to have considerably more throw (ie. lights up stuff a greater distance away). I had it on the bars and didn't find it too spotty as the peripheral light around the centre spot is still pretty bright.

Trouble is that because it's brighter than they Ayup when the bars aren't pointing ahead due to curves in the trail, the AyUp helmet light seems insignificant. I guess the brighter light should be helmet mounted but AyUp still beat MS on their compact design, mounts and smaller battery for helmet mounting.

The light unit was warm but not hot at the end, similar to the AyUp (which was on my helmet).

Going to test it out in a 24 hour this weekend so should have some proper night lap reports after that.

p.s I can see a new MS light is out with several XLM lights at 1600 or 1800 lumens! Looks like a nice compact package so maybe that's the ideal helmet light... however a bit pricey at the moment compared to the XML (edit the new ones aren't XML and are twice the price of the MJ808E which I have... doesn't seem worth it at the moment but will watch the reviews with interest)


----------



## C.E.P. (Dec 4, 2010)

Rakuman said:


> Its got as much spill as the P7 but that intense hotspot is why I call it more spotty. I was thinking of trying one of these lenses on one for the bar http://cgi.ebay.com/Wide-Angle-Lens...206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f9ea505e
> check these beamshots http://bikeempowerment.com/PHOTOS/TESTING.html


Thanks for the links to my website and the flood lens, I just ordered one to test as I'm looking to add flood lenses to my site.
Chris


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> We can always count on your wisdom:thumbsup:
> So how is that foride working for you I was thinking about trying one?


First time anyone accused me of that...

I really like the Foride. Extremely bright and still chugging along. I find that I run it one down from high most of the time because high washes out the road a bit. I also run a 700 lumen helmet light for redundancy.

My biggest complaint is that the light is pretty big compared to the MS lights. Not a huge issue though.


----------



## lokisare (Mar 16, 2011)

24 race update: 

I used the MS on my helmet for one lap and then on the bars for two combined both times with AyUps. It's probably better off as a helmet simply because it's brighter than my AyUps and I feel the brighter light should be helmet mounted, it's also got better throw and I find that better on the helmet. 

I got just almost exactly 3 hours out of the battery on 100% output but ran it totally dead doing that. The indicator switch went to blue within the first hour (on my helmet so can't say exactly when) then orange in the second hour sometime and was red for last 15-20 mins before the light cut out. 

Charging from completely flat took maybe 4 (ish) hours, the charger and the battery stay cool while charging.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Geomans got XM-Ls*

I went to Geomans site lastnight to pickup a P7 lighthead for my kid and *"what did I see a XM-L looking" up at me"* well it was a no brainer for 10 bucks more than the P7 of course I got the XM-L .
I've been waiting for Geoman to get these before I bought any more purely because of his customer service and coming thru with the recalled batteries.
I am pretty sure he has got rid of any first run bugs also,cause I asked him a while back and he said he wouldn't carry these until they had them dialed in.:thumbsup:
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=303


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Rakuman, good choice on the XML model.

Not sure if you intend on using it as a helmet spot solely. The beam pattern is more focussed and has much sharper cutoff compared with its MJ-808 P7 brother.

Still, I would not hesitate to run 2 of these on the bars, each with RSchultz soft(flood) lenses if you already have something else for the lid. With the naked eye, the difference compared to P7 is obvious.

Given the choice I'd use the XMLs as a flood with Robs soft lens AND as a spot without. A step up from the regular MJ-808 for either application ceteris paribus.

_EDIT_

I wasn't able to find the water proof rating for the XML model on the site - do you know what it is?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> Rakuman, good choice on the XML model.
> 
> Not sure if you intend on using it as a helmet spot solely. The beam pattern is more focussed and has much sharper cutoff compared with its MJ-808 P7 brother.
> 
> ...


Wow Chromagftw you and I think alike I already have Robs soft lens and another XM-L and I am planning on trying exactly what you proposed, I am also going to try a wide lens spot combo also to compare. I will keep you informed :thumbsup:
last night Geomans statement above about seeing stop signs a mile down road came true no sh*t I could not believe my eyes I kept seeing this flash way in the distance and sure enough it was my light reflecting off a stop sign close to a mile away.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Anyone know if the mode sequences on the Geoman XM-L model is different from the D/X
version?? I've been thinking of getting one of these for a while now. D/X is cheaper but GM has the good battery. For me the issue is mode sequence. I like the mode sequence that GM is advertising. If the DX is the same I just might op for the DX version ( as I have other good batteries )


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Anyone know if the mode sequences on the Geoman XM-L model is different from the D/X
> version?? I've been thinking of getting one of these for a while now. D/X is cheaper but GM has the good battery. For me the issue is mode sequence. I like the mode sequence that GM is advertising. If the DX is the same I just might op for the DX version ( as I have other good batteries )


 The one I have now Deal extremes or CEPs has 3 mode High, Low, Strobe, PITA, I like Geomans sequence better,
I have been talking to Geoman about this light since it came out and he did not like the original so he had them change a few things until they got it right, I will compare the two lights when I get Geomans and let you know , XM-Ls are the future of lights to come you just have to control all that heat and power consumption, it was 80 degrees last night when I started my ride so I had to keep it on low until I got really moving having a medium setting will be nice. I cannot wait to try 2 on the bars with the different lenses :thumbsup:
He also has it lighthead only option I think these are going to go fast
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=305


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> The one I have now Deal extremes or CEPs has 3 mode High, Low, Strobe, PITA, I like Geomans sequence better,
> I have been talking to Geoman about this light since it came out and he did not like the original so he had them change a few things until they got it right, I will compare the two lights when I get Geomans and let you know , XM-Ls are the future of lights to come you just have to control all that heat and power consumption, it was 80 degrees last night when I started my ride so I had to keep it on low until I got really moving having a medium setting will be nice. I cannot wait to try 2 on the bars with the different lenses :thumbsup:
> He also has it lighthead only option I think these are going to go fast
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=305


Kudo's to Geoman. Hard to believe he got them to change the mode programing. Normally I would not worry too much about the mode changes for a bar light but for a helmet lamp the issue is much more important. The less time you spend with your hand on your helmet changing modes the better. Looks like it might cost about $50+shipping more than the D/X but for the extra money you get three more things: Better modes, a _Much_ better battery and ( need I say ) the much better Geoman Service. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

If somebody is looking for the beam-shot's they are available on my website, some time ago I wrote short review to compare Magicshine MJ-808 Updated & MJ-808E Cree XM-L :aureola:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Dominik.M said:


> If somebody is looking for the beam-shot's they are available on my website, some time ago I wrote short review to compare Magicshine MJ-808 Updated & MJ-808E Cree XM-L :aureola:


Thanks for the linky Dominik.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Kudo's to Geoman. Hard to believe he got them to change the mode programing.


Honestly I don't know what they changed on Geomans behalf if anything, but they changed the modes it for some reason or another, I'm getting mine today I will compare and see if I can figure out what if anything other than modes are different could just have been quality control issues who knows.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> Honestly I don't know what they changed on Geomans behalf if anything, but they changed the modes it for some reason or another, I'm getting mine today I will compare and see if I can figure out what if anything other than modes are different could just have been quality control issues who knows.:thumbsup:


Yep, I couldn't pass it up so I ordered one of the light heads last night.. Should have it by next week.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Double post :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yep, I couldn't pass it up so I ordered one of the light heads last night.. Should have it by next week.


 With that RaylV on the bars and the MS XM-L on your head will make a killer combo:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

*del*

del


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

Rakuman said:


> With that RaylV on the bars and the MS XM-L on your head will make a killer combo:thumbsup:


I do have that combo. It works very well as a package. I have yet to try that on trail but very effective on the street. My MS XML was bought from Bike Empowerment. The only thing I don't like is the color difference. The BR IV is very white and cool while the MS XML hovers between neutral and cool. The spot from the MS XML is like a yellow dot around a flood of white light from the BR IV. Not sure what color retention will Geoman MS XML will be like. Hopefully it is more toward the cool white.

I used a flat 3 amp hr polymer pack from battery space. It was light enough to be helmet mounted with the MS XML also. The battery last 2hrs 10min.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

colleen c said:


> I do have that combo. It works very well as a package. I have yet to try that on trail but very effective on the street. My MS XML was bought from Bike Empowerment. The only thing I don't like is the color difference. The BR IV is very white and cool while the MS XML hovers between neutral and cool. The spot from the MS XML is like a yellow dot around a flood of white light from the BR IV. *Not sure what color retention will Geoman MS XML will be like. Hopefully it is more toward the cool white.
> 
> I used a flat 3 amp hr polymer pack from battery space. It was light enough to be helmet mounted with the MS XML also. The battery last 2hrs 10min*.


I have two XM-L torches. One is a nice neutral white the other is likely cool white and has a tinge of blueness to the beam. I prefer neutral white.

I am thinking of building my own mini battery for helmet mounting. I will use either a 2 x 18650 cell holder or like you go with a lite-weight polymer pack ( something like this )

Colleen, if you don't like the color of the light you might try replacing the XM-L with an XM-L "U-bin". Personally I have no issues blending the different beam tints as long as they are bright.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Well I got to take out Geomans new version and compare it to CEPs Bike Impowerments or shall I say Deal extremes version, they have made noticeable improvements besides modes:thumbsup:
Like Colleen said Deal extremes has a neutral tint to it, Geomans Is more white, 
The most noticeable is the intense hot spot ring on Deal extremes has been softened and made wider on the Geomans version:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: its a more useful pattern:thumbsup: and would be acceptable for the handle bars. I would use the deal extremes only on my head because the hot spot was so intense and spotty. 
I don't know how they made these changes everything including the Leds look the same visually but I like them:thumbsup:
I'm sure you lose a little throw by toning down the hotpot but its not noticeable and well worth it, there is no way you can outrun these lights anyway


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> Well I got to take out Geomans new version and compare it to CEPs Bike Impowerments or shall I say Deal extremes version, they have made noticeable improvements besides modes:thumbsup:
> Like Colleen said Deal extremes has a neutral tint to it, Geomans Is more white,
> *The most noticeable is the intense hot spot ring on Deal extremes has been softened and made wider on the Geomans version:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: its a more useful pattern:thumbsup: and would be acceptable for the handle bars. I would use the deal extremes only on my head because the hot spot was so intense and spotty. *
> I don't know how they made these changes everything including the Leds look the same visually but I like them:thumbsup:
> I'm sure you lose a little throw by toning down the hotpot but its not noticeable and well worth it, there is no way you can outrun these lights anyway


Oh NO! :cryin:...but I wanted the intense hot spot! :madman: For me it's like the "rock, paper, scissors" thing. Better mode pattern trumps cost but beam pattern trumps modes. I'll cross my fingers and hope the beam pattern is still what I want for the helmet. If not I might be able to switch out reflectors with my C-8 torch if the reflectors are the same diameter/length.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I have two XM-L torches. One is a nice neutral white the other is likely cool white and has a tinge of blueness to the beam. I prefer neutral white.
> 
> *I am thinking of building my own mini battery for helmet mounting. I will use either a 2 x 18650 cell holder or like you go with a lite-weight polymer pack ( something like this ) *
> 
> *Colleen, if you don't like the color of the light you might try replacing the XM-L with an XM-L "U-bin". Personally I have no issues blending the different beam tints as long as they are bright.*


 

That polymer you listed is the same packed I used and mounted on the back of my helmet to balance the MS xml. It is relatively small and lightweight. The pack did not seem so water resistant so I also bought some  2.68 (68mm) shrink wrap from them and the barrel connector. Unfortuantely the connector don't have hood sleeve which makes it more water seal but I ended up using a super size straw slipped over the connector. That battery is much smaller and lighter than the GMG pack although a Dinotte 2 cell works well also as this photo shows.

The runtime from the that polymer pack versus the Dinotte and 2 x 18650 cell is interesting. While the BS pack gave me 2hr 10min, 2 x AW 18650 protected 2900 mah cell yield only 1hr 45min with the MS xml I got when I bench tested those. Don't recall the Dinotte pack but I think it was in the vincinity of 1hr 10min. So it seem that the BS 3000 mah polymer has the best runtime per mah listed. What really shameful is I also test the MS XML with 2 x 18650 ultrafire 3600 mah cell, those only lasted about 40 min of runtime before shutting down. The battery was really warm telling me the IR of the cell are just too high during heavy current draw 

I may just leave my XML led alone and not change to the U bin. The warmer tint does have an positive effect when lighting up object with color such as brush, tree and grass. I need to try it on a trail and compare that warmer tint in comparison to my Jetbeam XML which has a much cooler tint to see which one I like for trail and not road. If so, I will keep the warmer MS xml for trail use only


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Oh NO! :cryin:...but I wanted the intense hot spot! :madman: For me it's like the "rock, paper, scissors" thing. Better mode pattern trumps cost but beam pattern trumps modes. I'll cross my fingers and hope the beam pattern is still what I want for the helmet. If not I might be able to switch out reflectors with my C-8 torch if the reflectors are the same diameter/length.


Oh no don't mistake my saying its softened by its gone, its still intense. they just smoothed it out so when you look at something 10 feet in front of you it does not wash it out. which the old one would sometimes do. its one of those got to see to kind of things I'm not real good at explaining things.
Its way spotty still. before you had a defined edge ring hotspot kind of like a bullseye on a target, with the rest of the target radiating spill, they just made it smoother on the edges of the bulleye and a little bigger by maybe 5% Its still primarily a spot just smoother and better in my opinion. I think you wont be disappointed :thumbsup:
Also Cat: if you don't like it I will gladly trade you my dealextreme version:thumbsup:


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am thinking of building my own mini battery for helmet mounting. I will use either a 2 x 18650 cell holder or like you go with a lite-weight polymer pack ( something like this )

Is that the same connector as the Magicshine. Can't tell but it looks like it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> I am thinking of building my own mini battery for helmet mounting. I will use either a 2 x 18650 cell holder or like you go with a lite-weight polymer pack ( something like this )
> 
> Is that the same connector as the Magicshine. Can't tell but it looks like it.


No that is a typical BatterySpace two prong connector. If I used this battery I would purchase some extra MagicShine type connectors and convert the battery over to the MS type plug. ( or just make a two plug converter extension. ) What ever makes the most sense depending on what charger I want to use.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Here Cat this ones for you


Deal extremes

Geomans


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: Thanks Rakuman. The beam pattern looks pretty much the same. I think the difference is that the GM version is just brighter so more residual light around the hot spot. Regardless I think the GM version wins!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

I think you are right looking at the pics Geos is brighter with more residual spill which in turn the further out its pointed the wider the spill seems. I will try to get some longer distance pics soon.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Rakuman, thanks for sharing beam shots. Cree has done an amazing job developing the XM-L led, it's unbelievably powerful, the throw on that Magicshine XM-L is awesome. :thumbsup:



Rakuman said:


> I think you are right looking at the pics Geos is brighter with more residual spill which in turn the further out its pointed the wider the spill seems. I will try to get some longer distance pics soon.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Geoman,
I just got my Geoman MS XM-L light head tonight and yes this is one bright little light. I can't wait to try it out on the trails. Now I know I only ordered the light head but it would of been nice if that order had included a couple O-rings or at least just one. Without an O-ring you have no way to use it.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Cat, we generally include a set of o'rings with each lighthead, they must have been omitted accidently, email your order number to [email protected] and we'll send a set out to you. Thanks



Cat-man-do said:


> Geoman,
> I just got my Geoman MS XM-L light head tonight and yes this is one bright little light. I can't wait to try it out on the trails. Now I know I only ordered the light head but it would of been nice if that order had included a couple O-rings or at least just one. Without an O-ring you have no way to use it.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Chromagftw * This ones for you,,
This should be good real good:thumbsup: If its not to late I will try to take some beam shots tonight after my ride:thumbsup: if this works I going to have to get another for the helmet, tonight I will have to be satisfied with P7 up top.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

OK took her for a spin tonight and was a little disappointing the clear lens worked as it should like a p7 on steriods NICE!:thumbsup: but the Robs Soft lens loses way to much intensity further than 25 feet.. oh well time to try some more different lenses. going to try a wide lens and I'm going to sandblast a few different patterns in some lenses I want a good flood any suggestions?


Robs soft lens by itself

Soft lens and clear spot combined


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Hey Cat, we generally include a set of o'rings with each lighthead, they must have been omitted accidently, email your order number to [email protected] and we'll send a set out to you. Thanks


Thanks Geoman, I knew I could count on you. :thumbsup:

Right now I have the MS XM-L mounted on my old Dinotte 200L helmet mount. Seems to be working pretty good although I might need an O-ring that is a little tighter to cut down wobble. I still need the O-rings for bar mounting though just in case I want to try that as well. I still haven't had a chance to really get a good look at the beam pattern outside. Hopefully tomorrow I will get home from work early and have a good look-see.

So far this looks like a great value. I don't how you got them to change the mode sequence but major, major Kudos and one tip of the hat. :thumbsup: Heck, even the low mode on this light has decent throw.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> I think you are right looking at the pics Geos is brighter with more residual spill which in turn the further out its pointed the wider the spill seems. I will try to get some longer distance pics soon.


I got the chance tonight to flash the Geoman Magicshine XM-L around tonight while doing my job. Whoa! but this light is impressive!. It doesn't quite have the narrow throw pattern that my Kaidomain C-8 torch has but it looks like it will reach and give good usable visibility into the 175-200ft range. Like you said, the beam pattern widens the more farther out you point it.

Still, I can't help thinking that it wouldn't be real hard for someone with machining skills to make a front adapter that would allow it to use the C-8 reflector. It would only need to be another inch or so longer but I suppose it would add a bit of weight to the light head. Anyway, with C-8 reflector it would be a total throw monster.  ( I'll try to get a beam pic comparison of the reflectors at a later date )

Anyway, just my initial impressions. I see lots of potential for this light. More on that when I finally get a couple rides under my belt while using it.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks a ton *Rakuman* for running that test setup! :thumbsup:

I'm sorry to hear Robs soft lens didnt work out as well as we had wanted with the XML, but I have to believe it is still better than the MS900 P7 with that exact lens... I might be wrong however as I am unable to do a side by side comparison.

Good that you have some ideas up your sleeve....


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Well I got my first ride tonight under my belt with the MS 808E on the helmet. I was very impressed with the beam pattern. Yeah, I could still wish for more throw in certain situations but for most of the stuff I ride it's almost perfect. To be more precise if you're riding trails that weave, are wide with lots of hard turns that have boo-koo hidden obstacles....This is the light you want on your helmet. Now for an all-out-no-holds-bar downhill run with lots of straightaways you could wish for a little more throw ( however I've yet to test it in that kind of situation. Maybe later this week if the rain stays away )

So far my only complaint is that it doesn't have memory. If you turn it off while on low, when you turn it back on it comes on in high. Still, It has 3 usable modes with a circular pattern ( H-M-L-H-M-L....) that I absolutely love. I can deal with the lack of memory. Besides most of these lights don't have memory anyway. Lastly, it looks like it works real well with the DiNotte helmet mount and is easy to adjust on the fly. The only thing left to do is to try to buy a battery that I can helmet mount as well.


----------



## wrxg33k (May 8, 2006)

Do you know which reflector came in the the new XM-L? Is it the same as the P7 light head?


----------



## seeker (Feb 15, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...I don't how you got them to change the mode sequence but major, major Kudos and one tip of the hat.


Uh, they didn't.

Magicshine came out with a new driver back in September, 2010, along with the whiter, brighter D bin P7. This was the model MJ-808.

The XML is the MJ-808E, with same driver/control sequence/housing/reflector/battery/charger, only difference is LED.

So, its been H-M-L for going on a year now, for all MS900 MJ-808s sold everywhere, not just Geoman. GMG had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Ok Ive been playing DIY tonight and Rob might not like this but I hacked up one of his lenses to see what if we get rid of all this plastic will it improve the intensity and throw judge for yourself *










*Robs lens on first test I had this one before he started adding a reflector to them, I had cut off the tabs so they would fit in a stock MS reflector then I fire polished after taking this picture
*









*Robs lens after I cut it on a band saw and fire polished tonight*










*Stock Robs lens with tabs off*









*
Thin cut modification*
I would like to see a even thinner version and maybe clearer if possible Rob if you are listening think you maybe can make some of these up :thumbsup:
I'm not suggesting people start hacking up Robs lenses


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

seeker said:


> Uh, they didn't.
> 
> Magicshine came out with a new driver back in September, 2010, along with the whiter, brighter D bin P7. This was the model MJ-808.
> 
> ...


Interesting theory, just one minor problems - the MJ808 I brought from deal extreme 3 months ago has high, low, flash, as does the XML version


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *Ok Ive been playing DIY tonight and Rob might not like this but I hacked up one of his lenses to see what if we get rid of all this plastic will it improve the intensity and throw judge for yourself *
> 
> I would like to see a even thinner version and maybe clearer if possible Rob if you are listening think you maybe can make some of these up :thumbsup:
> I'm not suggesting people start hacking up Robs lenses


Nice job *Rakuman*!

Definitely a noticeable improvement in intensity, throw and spill wise. Such a lens offering without the cone base would also work great in larger light heads as the BD Stryker.

I'd be very interested in several of these for sure.

With a thin cut version (if uniformly thin from center through outer circumference) there might (?) be in issue with the lens rattling between the light head's main body and front screw on housing. I'm pretty sure a double instead of a single o-ring could fix this though.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

And then theres its good looking younger brother the 868 :arf: :ihih:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Znomit, not too sure about the durability and heat dissipation capacity of those light head bodies - based on pics alone it looks like cheap plastic...


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I have decided (begrudgingly) to purchase another MS lightset while I wait for my recall replacements. 

What is the collective opinion re: the MS 900 vs 1000 XM-L?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

skankingbiker said:


> I have decided (begrudgingly) to purchase another MS lightset while I wait for my recall replacements.
> 
> What is the collective opinion re: the MS 900 vs 1000 XM-L?


 1000 all the way but make sure you get the 6.0 battery they do suck the juice


----------



## wrxg33k (May 8, 2006)

Rakuman said:


> 1000 all the way but make sure you get the 6.0 battery the do suck the juice


I agree, go with the XM-L. Aren't they spec'd to be more efficient than the p7, so in theory shouldn't you get better runtime with the 4.5ah battery than you would with the original p7 lighthead?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

I do not know the reason why they use so much juice maybe because the drive them so hard, they sure get hot fast maybe someone who knows will chime in.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Notice this now you can see the roof line 2 houses down that's about 130" throw is much improved*:thumbsup:


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

The XML is driven harder than the 808 P7. As I recall a quickie test I did of the current draw at the battery (not led), the result was low 1.4 amp from the P7 and high end of 1.5 amps (closer to 1.6 amps) from the XML. However the lux also relate to the amount of light. I set up a ceiling bounce test where I got a 37 lux reading from the MJ808 P7 and the MJ808E XML yielded 63 lux. 

They probably could have driven the led lower and get the same runtime as the old P7, but will it be much more noticable brighter? I'm guessing if the older P7 OTF lumen is 500 to 600, then the XML is close to 700 to 800.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

colleen c said:


> The XML is driven harder than the 808 P7. As I recall a quickie test I did of the current draw at the battery (not led), the result was low 1.4 amp from the P7 and high end of 1.5 amps (closer to 1.6 amps) from the XML. However the lux also relate to the amount of light. I set up a ceiling bounce test where I got a 37 lux reading from the MJ808 P7 and the MJ808E XML yielded 63 lux.
> 
> They probably could have driven the led lower and get the same runtime as the old P7, but will it be much more noticable brighter? I'm guessing if the older P7 OTF lumen is 500 to 600, then the XML is close to 700 to 800.


I agree with Colleen's findings out on the trail, as far lumen output on the XM-L. I would add that the color temperature of the LED (at least the one I received) is considerably cooler than the Baja Designs Strykr MC-E that I am used to. Luckily color preference is a matter of personal opinion - for that reason I'll keep my opinion to myself.

I have my own thoughts (one of my thoughts was "rad") on the MS XM-L but obviously I can't be completely objective. Does anyone out there have a Baja Designs Strykr and an MS XM-L they can compare out on the trail? I say out on trail because I don't believe in strictly backyard testing, I don't think you get a full feel of a systems capability from the safety of the porch. I am very curious as to what you guys think.

I do realize they are a little bit apple and orange, (the Strykr a 700 lumen system vs. the claimed 1000 of the MS light) but from a consumer/rider's point of view I would like to hear what you guys think.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> I agree with Colleen's findings out on the trail, as far lumen output on the XM-L. I would add that the color temperature of the LED (at least the one I received) is considerably cooler than the Baja Designs Strykr MC-E that I am used to. Luckily color preference is a matter of personal opinion - for that reason I'll keep my opinion to myself.
> 
> I have my own thoughts (one of my thoughts was "rad") on the MS XM-L but obviously I can't be completely objective. Does anyone out there have a Baja Designs Strykr and an MS XM-L they can compare out on the trail? I say out on trail because I don't believe in strictly backyard testing, I don't think you get a full feel of a systems capability from the safety of the porch. I am very curious as to what you guys think.
> 
> I do realize they are a little bit apple and orange, (the Strykr a 700 lumen system vs. the claimed 1000 of the MS light) but from a consumer/rider's point of view I would like to hear what you guys think.


Sorry Guys for not getting you beamshots from the trail I'm not the type of guy who carry's a camera and will stop to take a bunch of beamshots.while I am on my ride time on the trail is more important to me. My backyard comparisons shots will have to do. Shannon stop trying to make a sales pitch on a MS thread:nono:: just kidding Shannon  you are always the salesman ..


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Rakuman said:


> Sorry Guys for not getting you beamshots from the trail I'm not the type of guy who carry's a camera and will stop to take a bunch of beamshots.while I am on my ride time on the trail is more important to me. My backyard comparisons shots will have to do. Shannon stop trying to make a sales pitch on a MS thread:nono:: just kidding Shannon you are always the salesman ..


Haaah!! Just...can't...stop...:winker:

I really do want to know, the one I have (MS) was a very cool color (white with a tinge of blue) and I am wondering if they are all the same. Doesn't really matter I suppose, it's still a sweet little light.:thumbsup: Love ya Rakuman! (not in the Biblical sense)

Shannon


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Haaah!! Just...can't...stop...:winker:
> 
> I really do want to know, the one I have (MS) was a very cool color (white with a tinge of blue) and I am wondering if they are all the same. Doesn't really matter I suppose, it's still a sweet little light.:thumbsup: Love ya Rakuman! (not in the Biblical sense)
> 
> Shannon


Do you have the 3 mode or the 4 mode model? the 4 mode is noticeably whiter in tint and a bit brighter I all the pics I took above with the flood lens were with the 3 mode model I should try it with the brighter one and see how it looks. ? Shannon an another thread you mentioned that Rob was working on some lenses for your BD lights do they also have the thick cones on them I personally think all that plastic eats up alot of light and if he just made a thin flood lens would solve that.:thumbsup: Oh ya right back at Ya :ihih:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Rakuman said:


> Do you have the 3 mode or the 4 mode model? the 4 mode is noticeably whiter in tint and a bit brighter I all the pics I took above with the flood lens were with the 3 mode model I should try it with the brighter one and see how it looks. ? Shannon an another thread you mentioned that Rob was working on some lenses for your BD lights do they also have the thick cones on them I personally think all that plastic eats up alot of light and if he just made a thin flood lens would solve that.:thumbsup: Oh ya right back at Ya :ihih:


I got the 3 mode model from GM, it is a nice bright little thing - very white with just a tinge of blue, I like it.

Rob is working on something for the Strykr Pro. I agree with you, the TIR is something that is (nearly) bullet proof and was part of a military/off-road racing project, as such it is VERY tough but not the most efficient light transferring lens in the world. I much prefer a reflector and clear lens for punching light out. Hey Rob...any word on that aftermarket reflector?? :skep:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> .... I personally think all that plastic eats up alot of light and if he just made a thin flood lens would solve that.:thumbsup: Oh ya right back at Ya :ihih:


Rakuman, I agree. I like what you did with the flood lens. The result is much better than the original. Like Shannon I much prefer a proper designed reflector. Since you seem to be dead set on running two 808E's on the bars, your solution looks pretty good for the time being.

Now a while back there was a thread and someone had a link to an optic that was usable on a P-7/MC-E for providing more flood. Don't know what it would do with an XM-L. No time to look for the thread or link right now, off to work.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Rakuman, I agree. I like what you did with the flood lens. The result is much better than the original. Like Shannon I much prefer a proper designed reflector. Since you seem to be dead set on running two 808E's on the bars, your solution looks pretty good for the time being.
> 
> Now a while back there was a thread and someone had a link to an optic that was usable on a P-7/MC-E for providing more flood. Don't know what it would do with an XM-L. No time to look for the thread or link right now, off to work.


Actually I am getting a little obsessed with trying to make it a good single light bar lens Here is tonights experiment I have a glass lens on top to simulate having a clear center should get all that XM-L throw but a ton of floody spill it looks pretty good on my studio wall we will see tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

After watching this thread for awhile I decided to order one of the magicshine XM-L lights with a 6ah geoman battery before I sent my only MS batery in for recall. So here's by side by side, real world, seat of the pants first impression. The XM-L is considerable brighter even on the med. setting than the P-7 on high. I shitched batteries to make sure my aging battery didn't cause some of the difference but there was no change. I've seen some posts writing about the shorter run times of the XM-Ls and using Geomans estimated run times for a 6ah battery you should get 5.25 hrs. on the brighter XM-l set on med. compared to 4.25 hrs. to the P-7 set on high.. Thought this was worth sharing. MRMOLE


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> Actually I am getting a little obsessed with trying to make it a good single light bar lens Here is tonights experiment I have a glass lens on top to simulate having a clear center should get all that XM-L throw but a ton of floody spill it looks pretty good on my studio wall we will see tonight :thumbsup:


* Well field tested this ^ setup by itself on the bars on some good singletrack much better than original but still not the intensity or throw I'm looking for so far fail :cryin:

So back to the drawing board I'm done trying to modify Robs lenses so I figured i would try modifying a clear lens and low and behold this is what I have to show for it *










*^ Stock XM-L with clear lens *










*^ Same XM-L with Modified stock lens

I will post the pattern I put on it after I have field tested this week on a real trail I figure Hurkey Creek will work:thumbsup:*
*Its a really simple and cheap mod to make this a good bar light it works on the P7s also but doesn't have that XM-L punch *:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> ....So back to the drawing board I'm done trying to modify Robs lenses so I figured i would try modifying a clear lens and low and behold this is what I have to show for it....
> .......I will post the pattern I put on it after I have field tested this week on a real trail, I figure Hurkey Creek will work Its a really simple and cheap mod to make this a good bar light it works on the P7s also but doesn't have that XM-L punch [/B]:thumbsup:


 I've also noticed some interesting options on this web site. Click onto their "diffusion lens comparison" link. and they offer two options. I think the one with the _"Acrylite FF P99"_, looks like it might work well. Basically a lens with a very light diffusion coating. With something like that you should still get some throw but more outward spill. The LDF coating on the other hand would absolutely kill the throw.

It would be nice if you could get a custom lens, something with just a center area with a light frosting that fades as it goes outward. Whatever you do, you don't want to completely kill the throw. So far looks like you're on the right path.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> I've also noticed some interesting options on this web site. Click onto their "diffusion lens comparison" link. and they offer two options. I think the one with the _"Acrylite FF P99"_, looks like it might work well. Basically a lens with a very light diffusion coating. With something like that you should still get some throw but more outward spill. The LDF coating on the other hand would absolutely kill the throw.
> 
> It would be nice if you could get a custom lens, something with just a center area with a light frosting that fades as it goes outward. Whatever you do, you don't want to completely kill the throw. So far looks like you're on the right path.


*Actually I'm kind of thinking the opposite of you Cat here is a ceiling shot of a lens diffused in the center *








*
as you see your still not getting the spill intensity as this one diffused on the perimeter *










*What I am thinking what if you do not diffuse the center at all and let all that throw out but bounce the spill against the opposite side of the reflector in a way intensifying the spill without taking away from the direct path of the hotspot there is a fine line between bounce and diffuse to much clear in the center and it becomes a spot, to much diffuse on the perimeter and you lose throw*.:thumbsup:
*I have wasted a lot of lenses trying to figure this one out put your thumb on the center of your light and the spill does nothing.. reflect that spill back on the reflector in it intensifies
So here is my simple way to make it bounce back *









*
I'm not saying this is the only way to get a floody pattern but it does seem to work and is pretty simple. It does not make the spill wider like a reflector would but it makes it brighter hence more useable light on the side of the trail. I have not put it to trail but it looked pretty good in the street last night I'm planning on hitting some really good trails tomorrow night who know it might look like sh*t in real use. *:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> *Actually I'm kind of thinking the opposite of you Cat.... ]...What I am thinking what if you do not diffuse the center at all and let all that throw out but bounce the spill against the opposite side of the reflector in a way intensifying the spill without taking away from the direct path of the hotspot there is a fine line between bounce and diffuse to much clear in the center and it becomes a spot, to much diffuse on the perimeter and you lose throw...:*


*

Okay...hummm....looks like you're on to something here. If your right then it would be a ring of light frosting around the perimeter, tapering out toward the center. Later tonight I have some stuff I can fool around with but I am not real good with a razor knife. Maybe I'll just let you figure out the fine points. 

edit:...something else I just figured out....I switched reflectors with my SF-15 P-7 torch. The OP on the SF-15 is a much lighter texture. I thought it would produce more of a hot spot but it does the opposite. It gives the 808E a much smoother beam pattern. Just looking at wall shots it does give a slightly wider hot spot but the rest of the beam pattern is really smooth.

I also figured out that when you tighten the front of the ( stock )808 down real good it produces a narrower beam...so...since this is what I wanted anyway I'm happy.  Now if I use these on the bars I will likely switch reflectors.*


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay...hummm....looks like you're on to something here. If your right then it would be a ring of light frosting around the perimeter, tapering out toward the center. Later tonight I have some stuff I can fool around with but I am not real good with a razor knife. Maybe I'll just let you figure out the fine points.


*That's exactly what I'm talking about I shouldn't call it diffusion I'm a glass artist for a living and have a sand blaster set up for glass so if you have every seen a sandblasted window with a light behind it where it is blasted it glows intensely, take this to our lights and put a 1000 lumen led behind it and that suckers going to light up but good , now put that next to a mirrored surface and its going to lite up and bounce to the other side and all over that reflector eventually that bounce is going to come out as spill. bingada bangada boom:thumbsup:*


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> *That's exactly what I'm talking about I shouldn't call it diffusion I'm a glass artist for a living and have a sand blaster set up for glass so if you have every seen a sandblasted window with a light behind it where it is blasted it glows intensely, take this to our lights and put a 1000 lumen led behind it and that suckers going to light up but good , now put that next to a mirrored surface and its going to lite up and bounce to the other side and all over that reflector eventually that bounce is going to come out as spill. bingada bangada boom:thumbsup:*


Darn you post quick...I edited my post just before you posted this...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Darn you post quick...I edited my post just before you posted this...


*Ya I'm sitting at my desk right now and and get a notification every time someone posts on a subject I'm attached too. 
I'm just having fun trying to figure out a way to get these suitable on the bars, at $54 bucks If I can get these lights to work on the bars that will be allot of light for the money. and I have a bunch of spare lenses so why not.*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

*Rakuman*, Nice on going efforts. Now would you be running 2 of these lights with identical lenses on the bars? or is this a single unit application?

Anyway, what tape do you have on front and how did you manage to get those circles so precise? I have 4 spare clear stock MS lenses to play around with.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> *Rakuman*, Nice on going efforts. Now would you be running 2 of these lights with identical lenses on the bars? or is this a single unit application?
> *
> Anyway, what tape do you have on front and how did you manage to get those circles so precise? I have 4 spare clear stock MS lenses to play around with.*


*

Seeing it seems to have a bunch of throw still just like the stock light but nice bright spill I'm going to run it by itself for testing. But hell ya two of these would kick butt.and would be the end result.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I just use a scribe compass to do your circles but tape is not what you want you either need to sandblast or acid etch the ring on to create a frosted ring that will light up and bounce light against your reflector. you can get etching cream at most craft stores any glass store would blast it for a couple of bucks. Before you go and start messing with your lenses let me test this on the trail and see if it is what it looks to be. the dimensions have to be pretty close to what I have for it to work. If the ring goes to far towards the center of the light it goes real floody but you lose throw, if you go to far to the outside it basically gets no bounce affect. I will post the dimensions on Tuesday when I get back from testing it for a couple of days at So Cals finest Hurkey Creek:thumbsup:*


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I went ahead and switched out the reflectors for last night's ride. I figured I just had to know how it was going to do with the SF-15 reflector. Yep, turns out my initial call was correct. The SF-15 reflector seems to spread the beam a little more. Not the best for helmet use but would definitely get the call for on the bars.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

I just picked up one of these as my first commuter light. So far I am very please with it. I have a few questions for you magicshine vetrans:

1. During the day, does having the blue button light on all day drain the battery?
2. Where can I get a better mount? I don't mind the rubber band mount so much, but it refuses to stay put on my handlebars.

-j


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Well after some killer rides the last two days here it is I'm done I satisfied single XM-L frosted rim on the bars:thumbsup: stock XM-L on the helmet. Judge for yourself. I will post DIY dimensions later I'm beat.

Control Pic*









*Stock MS XM-L on helmet*








*
Modified MS XM-L Frosted perimeter rim on bars*


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman, I have a feeling the camera ( or camera settings ) are not doing the lights justice...Unless of course you are just using something like a cell phone camera and if so then it makes sense. By the way, those trails look nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

good job Rakuman !
if you want , I could send you a goody bag with with lenses, reflectors, etc, to play with.
probably want $20 to cover shipping, and will take 2 beers, to dig that stuff out,...
the MS XML has not caught up yet, and most ride with 1x light, what is not enough , to start playing with lenses, or spreaders.
Lumen wise, the MS is the same construction, so too smaller body, same driver, same multi piece construction, and cheap base, what makes the LED run hot, and the lumen go down after 10 min.
compared to the Baja Strykr, you get about same lumens, but the Baja, as a better construction, and design, as such , does get a better and brighter spot. So no free lunch, Baja still rocks.
So far I had not much requests for the Baja, since people are already happy with them.
If I make a few mods, for the Baja Strykr, would be for a handful of Marines, what also take it diving.
with multiple lights, to create a ultra smooth beam for underwater video.
currently in a slump, tight up with work, and health issues, it's hard to push forward.
Did finish my personal light, and it's usable,
a helmet light, dual led, 1000 lumen, has a on/off switch that's it, 90gr, 1/2 height of MS.
and a handlebar light 6x led-x, 3200 lumen (1/2 power), I don't bother pushing it to 5000,
how does it look, well, just like a light mounted on a Enduro, about same size too.
Mounted on same spot too. 2 switches next to shifter, one for 1600, and one more for 1600 more.
call it the LB, Light-Brick, same size, and tough as a local Bruins player.
all this needs some serious power, and chargers. and most weekend warriors , are weight weenies,
and penny pinchers, this definitely would not fit in their pizza and beer schedule. 
---
back to MS, the new 868, it's shinny , uuhh, ahh, more important, it gets a new shell.
this should be a better heat path, and a new driver too. other than that, same old, pretty much same reflector, and you still need two. If you like reflectors ok, otherwise, I'd say, right now, for the low end budget, a 4x XPG plus, it's where it is. with 7x you can ride with one light, otherwise, get a 4x and keep your old MS . why, most still like the spot, and 4x xpg are better then 1x xml, better design too. 
oh, there was a business guy in britan, always on the cell phone, and summer time, cleaning the pool, always managed to drop his 500 buck phone in the pool. So, since a guy, he looked around, and be practical, stuck his phone in a condome, to waterproof it. He did get a good response, so he went to get some colored ones, and packaged it nicely, and put a patent out.
thought , it was funny, and successful , probably need something like that for MS lights, for improvements.
cheers, Rob


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Ya its the camera its a hundred times brighter in real life that's why I don't like to take beam pics they always dim out for me. It looks real bright threw the viewfinder but when I take the pic the camera over compensates 
We all know what the stock XM-L beam should look like now take my stock pic and compare it to the mod pic that flood smokes it except for over all throw and intensity in the hotspot, but what can we expect out of a single led flood light,,One that will throw as far as a spot thats not going to happen. With these two combined I didn't feel at anytime that I wish I had more light and at $54 for the lightheads its hard to beat. at first i was cautious that my theory was going to work but no sh*t its nice and floody and its got decent throw. sure you can get more flood and throw but its going to take either a good reflector or more leds I just tried to get this light to do it with out having to buy something aftermarket 
Ya Hurkey creek is my favorite ride I do it at least once a week you can ride all day and never see the same patch of trail or another rider if you do it on a weekday, Helps that I live at the base of the mountain and its only a 25 minute drive.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

rschultz101 said:


> good job Rakuman !
> if you want , I could send you a goody bag with with lenses, reflectors, etc, to play with.
> probably want $20 to cover shipping, and will take 2 beers, to dig that stuff out,...
> the MS XML has not caught up yet, and most ride with 1x light, what is not enough , to start playing with lenses, or spreaders.
> ...


*Thanks Rob
Sorry about chopping up one of your masterpieces I figured it would be a good place to start. 
I was typing my last post when this one come thru 
I personally think most people ride with 2 lights that's why I tried to make this one a better fit for the bars to compliment a helmet light.
Your completely right about multiple XPG's will kick a single XM-L in a hearbeat, longer runtimes and cooler too.
My project was to try to get the most out of this relatively inexpensive $$ XM-L*


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

*Rakuman* that indeed is looks very promising! Given the choice between 1st and second setup only, I'd ride with the 2nd setup in heartbeat.

Perhaps I can send you some stock glass lenses to blast for me. I'd renumerate you of course. Nicely done!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Well I spent 2 hours reading my cameras user guide and I think I have things right now these are to MTBR settings 
6 SECONDS AT F4 - WHITE BALANCE - DAYLIGHT

Stock Magicshine XM-L lens 









Modified Magicshine XM-L lens 









Stock Magicshine XM-L lens 









Modified Magicshine XM-L lens 








I am going to blast some lenses for some friends tomorrow I will take some pics and post a how to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Alright spent some time with my sandblast booth and came up with another lens, Its in between a flood and the stock lense, smooths things out and gives almost full stock XM-L throw, Paired with my flood lens it makes a great handlebar combo nice and floody in tight but nice spot out deep.

Flood Spot & Flood handlebar combo









Floody spot 









How to DIY

































Just use clear masking tape to make your center masking that way you can make a dot in the center of your lens to line up your masking.
To do the floody spot use the same dimensions as the flood lens the get some pinstripe tape or 1/8" masking tape at a auto paint store, some auto parts stores sell this stuff.
After you have it masked take it to a glass shop that has a blaster and have them frost the lens shouldn't be more than a couple of bucks takes no more than 5 minutes to do the blasting. put the blasted side of lens inside of light.
I do not know if acid etching will give you the same affect when you blast glass it leaves indentations that refract light, I think acid gives a smoother surface, someone else can try that one,

I tried the flood lens with the MS 900 and that P7 does not have the punch to make this mod work :madman:
looks like this is a XM-L only mod but at $54 per lightheads https://www.geomangear.com/index.ph...ducts_id=305&zenid=3580rhg7k63lip7o9g2guhk896 it makes a inexpensive and effective bar light combo. sure I'm running two lightheads and two batteries but in my opinion its worth it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I will get in the field beamshots soon of the floody spot and the handlebar combo soon*


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Rakuman, HUGE kudos to you for all the experimenting you're doing with the lenses! I'm really impressed with beamshots!

I'll have to see if there is a glass shop anywhere in my area once I order a XM-L light.

Thanks.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Are these lights rebuildable/upgradeable? In stock form are they better as a bar mount light or a helmet mount?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*


SAVAGESAM said:



Are these lights rebuildable/upgradeable? In stock form are they better as a bar mount light or a helmet mount?

Click to expand...

If you had to,,, you could rebuild them but for $54 bucks why spend the time? and stock they are pretty much a helmet light but with a few simple mods as seen above the make a killer handlebar light. 
Right now I am running 3 of these, 
2 on the bars that have been modded and one stock on the helmet:thumbsup: Thats around 2200 realistic lumens for less than $400 total with 3 - 6.0 batteries and accessories helmet and bars covered:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=303&zenid=ndjqigt1anjikq5kr2f92mo8h1*


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Rakuman said:


> *
> If you had to,,, you could rebuild them but for $54 bucks why spend the time? and stock they are pretty much a helmet light but with a few simple mods as seen above the make a killer handlebar light.
> Right now I am running 3 of these,
> 2 on the bars that have been modded and one stock on the helmet:thumbsup: Thats around 2200 realistic lumens for less than $400 total with 3 - 6.0 batteries and accessories helmet and bars covered:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=303&zenid=ndjqigt1anjikq5kr2f92mo8h1*


Thanks for the reply. I was just thinking that when CREE comes out with something that's a big step up in lumens, it might be worthwhile to use one to try to learn how to do it. Also While I'm here does GMG sell any of those glow in the dark O-rings? Or do you know where to get them? I seen a pic. of one of GMG lights with the GITD O-ring in it and it looked really neat. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Also While I'm here does GMG sell any of those glow in the dark O-rings? Or do you know where to get them? I seen a pic. of one of GMG lights with the GITD O-ring in it and it looked really neat. Thanks for reading.


* I Have not got a clue maybe Geoman Will chime in.
I'm not associated with Geoman what soever except that Ive bought a boatload of lights from him. Based on Price and the best customer service in the industry you can not go wrong purchasing from him:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Rakuman said:


> * I Have not got a clue maybe Geoman Will chime in.
> I'm not associated with Geoman what soever except that Ive bought a boatload of lights from him. Based on Price and the best customer service in the industry you can not go wrong purchasing from him:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


I couldn't agree with you more. Plus they've put up with me asking a million questions.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

You can get the GITD O-rings from Dealextreme.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

How long do you guys think before MS comes out w/ a cordless 600 real lumens for under 100 bucks. Might be right around the corner.


----------



## rustyginn (Jul 30, 2011)

My thought is... We can produce locally what other countries produce. We can sell those products at a comparable price, definitely not cheaper, but comparable. If the price of gas (for trans-global shipping) continues to rise, we may even be able to match foreign prices. So, with that in mind, I try to buy locally as much as I can. I even try to support local shops selling non-local product. However, this is the first purchase I've made online, straight from foreign, that I feel we could never price match. It's scary, the thought that foreign labor+shipping 10,000 miles is cheaper than local labor+shipping 1000 miles. I'm feeling a little guilty about my purchase.... We are trading our economy for cool cheap (bright as hell) plastic toys...  

By the way, this is my first post. Greetings from Asheville, land of the wookies.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:Well I bit the bullet and ordered two of them. They should be here tomorrow. Thanks GEOMAN. Btw GEOMAN is great to deal with so far. I look forward to continuing to do business with this company.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*I have one more lens to share with you guys this one is floody and you get almost full throw 
My favorite as of now when paired with the notched lens you get a nice smooth floody beam that transitions to almost full XM-L throw all you have to do to make this one is get some pet friendly screendoor screen its thicker than normal screen.and hold it tight to the lens when you blast.*


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *I have one more lens to share with you guys this one is floody and you get almost full throw
> My favorite as of now when paired with the notched lens you get a nice smooth floody beam that transitions to almost full XM-L throw all you have to do to make this one is get some pet friendly screendoor screen its thicker than normal screen.and hold it tight to the lens when you blast.*


Rakuman, you have some amazing ideas regarding lens mod patterns. :thumbsup:

Noticeably better than the last (with double concentric circles) I presume?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

It would be interesting to see this mod in a head to head with the Bikeray II. Cool stuff there Rakuman. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> Rakuman, you have some amazing ideas regarding lens mod patterns. :thumbsup:
> 
> Noticeably better than the last (with double concentric circles) I presume?


* This new one is not as intense in the spill as the solid frosted rim but big improvements in throw.
My goal with these mods is to have a pair of XM-L bar lights that I can you use in every situation thats why one flood and one with a smoothed out throw that in an instant I can tilt one light up or down to bomb down that fireroad at 30+ or that tight singletrack. By themselves they are OK better than stock spot XM-L for the bars but used as a pair that's were they shine.

Cat what I would really like to try is the Ray2 reflector in this XM-L light head it would be great if you could get some good flood without diffusing the light at all.:thumbsup:*


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:I just went for my first ride with these lights this morning (4 A.M.) I had one on my helmet and one on the bars. I tell you what, having one on the bars and one on the helmet is the cats pajamas!!! I am VERY impressed with the output (Now, I concede here I am a newb when it comes to bike lights so factor that in) they are all the light I could ever imagine needing. THANK YOU GEOMAN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

SAVAGESAM said:


> :thumbsup:I just went for my first ride with these lights this morning (4 A.M.) I had one on my helmet and one on the bars. I tell you what, having one on the bars and one on the helmet is the cats pajamas!!! I am VERY impressed with the output (Now, I concede here I am a newb when it comes to bike lights so factor that in) they are all the light I could ever imagine needing. THANK YOU GEOMAN!!!:thumbsup:


*Savagesam* Congrats on getting into night riding seeing you are a newb a word of advice with these lights they create a lot of heat so dim them to low when you are moving slow or standing still so they don't overheat. 10 miles Hr+ crank em up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

SAVAGESAM said:


> I just went for my first ride ....... they are all the light I could ever imagine needing.


It always starts out as that and then very surely the lust for more lumens sets in! 

Welcome to the dark side!!!


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Rakuman said:


> *Savagesam* Congrats on getting into night riding seeing you are a newb a word of advice with these lights they create a lot of heat so dim them to low when you are moving slow or standing still so they don't overheat. 10 miles Hr+ crank em up.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the tip, I appreciate any and all advice. Also, Thanks to the guy a few replies up who said I can get the G.I.T.D. O-rings from deal extreme. Rakuman does the front bezel just unscrew easy peasy? Thanks.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Chromagftw said:


> It always starts out as that and then very surely the lust for more lumens sets in!
> 
> Welcome to the dark side!!!


Oh man do I believe you. That "Welcome to the dark side" made me smile. That's what we tell newbs on another website I frequent. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

I picked up one of these after my Niterider Moab HID died this week. I tested it out last night in stock form and its certainly a bargain at $90 and would work well with a group ride but using as just a helmet mount light on a solo ride it wasn't as bright as I would like. The HID that I was used to had a much whiter beam and was much deeper. I found myself hitting obstacles way to fast because I couldn't see them approaching. All in all I think its a bargain but it won't work for me. I'm thinking of trying one of there 1600 lumen lights; does anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*So you used only a helmet light no light on the bars? Hummmm These lights are extremely spotty and the spill does not give out to much light. but realistically that bright spot reaches way past 100 yards.  sounds like you need a good flood on the bars. with the simple mods I did above fills in that spill so you can see every feature 10 to 60 ft in front of your bike but also it reaches a good 75 yards. pair that with the spot on the helmet and you don't miss much.

in this picture is the stock XM-L you see the first tree is about 30 feet away then there is a dead area until you get to around 50 then its all hotspot each one of these orange trees are at least 20 feet wide and have a couple of feet between them so as you can see its plenty bright way out there but lacking up close, these pics were taken with the lights angled to demonstrate their maximum throw, and if you were pointing it down closer in front of you of course its going to light up were ever you look.









Pair that with something like this to light up everything up close and I cant out run it.







*


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

So Rakuman,,,,,,,,Any chance you are going to be making/selling lenses ? I recently picked up a xml and would like to run it on my bars (paired with a reg. ms on my helmet) but as stated before they are a little spotty for bars in stock form. Thanks


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought two. One for my Son and one for me. After trying the one on helmet one on bars approach (These are my first REAL bike lights) I can see I am going to have to buy two more. I'm trying to wait for the next gen. and see what that brings. Anyone know???


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

SoCalNomadRider said:


> So Rakuman,,,,,,,,Any chance you are going to be making/selling lenses ? I recently picked up a xml and would like to run it on my bars (paired with a reg. ms on my helmet) but as stated before they are a little spotty for bars in stock form. Thanks


*
Sorry Guys I don't plan making these to Sell that's why posted the DIY *


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I got my MS XML lighthead last week. Mounted it to my bars and mounted my original MS (900 LM) to my helmet. I could not beleive how much brighter the XML was! Running both sets made a huge difference in visibility and peripheral vision. I don't know how I rode with just one light before.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

skankingbiker said:


> I got my MS XML lighthead last week. Mounted it to my bars and mounted my original MS (900 LM) to my helmet. I could not beleive how much brighter the XML was! Running both sets made a huge difference in visibility and peripheral vision. I don't know how I rode with just one light before.


......I hear ya. I don't know how I ever rode with junk lights. I just wonder how far CREE can go? I can't wait to see.....


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

When I use these light for a ride and use only a fraction of the battery energy, do I have to completely use up or drain all the battery power before charging it? I am worried that the battery will not last long or will get damaged if I charge it after every ride. Is there some kind of memory effect when charging these batteries? Do you recommend waiting until the battery is completely drained before charging again, or is it ok to charge after every ride? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

You are right - the best way to preserve li-ion us to use full cycle.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ussprinceton2004 said:


> When I use these light for a ride and use only a fraction of the battery energy, do I have to completely use up or drain all the battery power before charging it? I am worried that the battery will not last long or will get damaged if I charge it after every ride. Is there some kind of memory effect when charging these batteries? Do you recommend waiting until the battery is completely drained before charging again, or is it ok to charge after every ride? Please let me know. Thanks.


According to Battery University, with Li-ion cells it is better NOT to discharge the battery to it's lowest levels. Doing so ages the battery faster. Unless you're using the battery every day though it probably won't make a big difference. I charge mine the day before I ride. Sometimes I'll wait till after two rides are in if the rides are shorter. If you're into longer rides: better to have more juice and not need it than to need more juice and not have it.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

good point cat-man-do.

some notes,...

the protection circuit on the MS, is set way to low,
draining the batterie completely , and then charging full, to sit on the shelf,
gets you about 1/3 of the life from the cell.

unfortunately without a microprocessor charger, you can't do a store charge,
aka 50-60% and top it of once needed.
and there is no circuit available, to have multiple batteries power your light,...

backup:
you can use some other batteries, like nimh like a 7.2V RC pack or 8.4V, 9.6V,
even string some AA together.

on the new XML, did test it with a 3S aka 6cell 11.1V battery,
you do loose, the color charge indicator. 
that means, in a pinch, I can duck-tape my laptop battery to the frame,
and have juice. (or camelback) . and rather have a spare laptop battery,
since it's more useful.

others , DIY
adding a balance port to the battery pack, is a good thing, an EOS Sentry, gives you piece of mind,
even if you don't have a fancy charger.

hmm, occasionally, be nice, to get some feedback, on what you guys, might want.
most of the time, it feels like, I'am sending out messages out to deep space, past orion.

cheers, Rob



Cat-man-do said:


> According to Battery University, with Li-ion cells it is better NOT to discharge the battery to it's lowest levels. Doing so ages the battery faster. Unless you're using the battery every day though it probably won't make a big difference. I charge mine the day before I ride. Sometimes I'll wait till after two rides are in if the rides are shorter. If you're into longer rides: better to have more juice and not need it than to need more juice and not have it.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

rschultz101 said:


> good point cat-man-do.
> 
> some notes,...
> 
> ...


...Feedback....How about a suggestion for a "Smart" charger? Or is there some adaptors for a so called "Smart" charger I own for my RC truck? It's a super brain 959. Thanks.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

hmm, chargers,...
entry level, maybe imax chargers, the ones with LCD display,...
some don't have store charge.
the ones I like, Schulze and Hyperion .
and I like balance ports on all my packs.
cheers, Rob



SAVAGESAM said:


> ...Feedback....How about a suggestion for a "Smart" charger? Or is there some adaptors for a so called "Smart" charger I own for my RC truck? It's a super brain 959. Thanks.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Rob

I understand you might be able to hook me up w/ an adaptor from the new 6.0 Geo battery to my Dinottes 800L/400L.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread.

MB


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

mb323323 -> adapter
think dinotte, has a Y-adapter, should work, might need to cut some rubber to make the MS fit.
otherwise, give me a buzz/email, use contact info,...
for Rakuman, super neat, cool beans, send me pic of all the batteries, you use.
have a Genie in a bottle, what whispered, 3 wishes, to play transformer with those juice cells.
needs to be tested in the wet and mud. have not been riding lately , due health,
so everything LE/LA, limited edition/limited availability.
cheers, Rob


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> * This new one is not as intense in the spill as the solid frosted rim but big improvements in throw.
> My goal with these mods is to have a pair of XM-L bar lights that I can you use in every situation thats why one flood and one with a smoothed out throw that in an instant I can tilt one light up or down to bomb down that fireroad at 30+ or that tight singletrack. By themselves they are OK better than stock spot XM-L for the bars but used as a pair that's were they shine.
> 
> Cat what I would really like to try is the Ray2 reflector in this XM-L light head it would be great if you could get some good flood without diffusing the light at all.:thumbsup:*


So...I don't have a sandblaster. What about using an opaque paint pen? Or even an opaque paint pen used for high heat environments like engine blocks? Would that maybe work?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

apacherider said:


> So...I don't have a sandblaster. What about using an opaque paint pen? Or even an opaque paint pen used for high heat environments like engine blocks? Would that maybe work?


What about steel wool or sandpaper?


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

randyharris said:


> What about steel wool or sandpaper?


I was thinking about that too. Or a dremel with a sanding attachment?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*You have to sand blast for this to work, I am a Glass artist and If you have ever seen sandblasted clear glass with a light behind it you will notice the frosted part seems to glow and what makes it glow so intensely is by blasting the glass you are make little miniature refractory points imagine a million microscopic mirrors and with a light source is applied it lights up..
The one thing the XM-L lacks is intense spill, so my theory was the edges of the reflector is basically wasted so what if we had microscopic mirrors that will catch the light and bounce it back to the reflector which in turn bounces to the other side of the reflector over and over again eventually exiting the front as more light in the spill.
My experment concluded that if you want mass flood blast it with the solid ring but you will lose throw. and it you want some flood + almost maximum throw use the pet screen ring what that does is let more light thru in turn more throw:thumbsup:
Im not using any of these lense since I got a MJ872, mass flood:thumbsup: then a put a XM-L next to it for maximum throw:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> *You have to sand blast for this to work, I am a Glass artist and If you have ever seen sandblasted clear glass with a light behind it you will notice the frosted part seems to glow and what makes it glow so intensely is by blasting the glass you are make little miniature refractory points imagine a million microscopic mirrors and with a light source is applied it lights up..
> The one thing the XM-L lacks is intense spill, so my theory was the edges of the reflector is basically wasted so what if we had microscopic mirrors that will catch the light and bounce it back to the reflector which in turn bounces to the other side of the reflector over and over again eventually exiting the front as more light in the spill.
> My experment concluded that if you want mass flood blast it with the solid ring but you will lose throw. and it you want some flood + almost maximum throw use the pet screen ring what that does is let more light thru in turn more throw:thumbsup:
> Im not using any of these lense since I got a MJ872, mass flood:thumbsup: then a put a XM-L next to it for maximum throw:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Ahh, I see. I just got one of the Magicshine XML's that have a perfectly smooth reflector. It's like the ultimate spot beam for long distance but lacks spill. I'm trying to come up with a way to easily jerry rig it. I have a few weeks to figure it out before the days get short enough to really start using the light religiously.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Can two light heads be run off of ONE battery pack? Or would that trip the circuits?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I've had excellent results using the action wide angle lens on ebay. It more than doubles the width of the beam with only minor reductions in throw and intensity (20% is my estimate) and it also flattens the beam on the top so there's less light spill going up in the air where it's not usable to you and it's less annoying to on comming traffic (I haven't had one car flash it's brights at me or any bad comments from pedestrians or other cyclists since I installed this lens). It's not as pretty as Rakuman's custom optics though.
Rakuman I got an idea looking at you optics. I noticed you used a symetrical pattern which should widen the beam in every direction. I would think that if you only modified the sections that widen the beam side to side and down you should get the same flood and retain more of the throw. It might not make a huge difference but every little bit helps.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*I tried that didn't work! if I remember right I tried leaving the top and bottom of the ring clear and it kind of lost the flood effect I think because seeing it is round it needs to bounce off every angle of the reflector to increase the spill brightness, This does not make the spill wider it just makes it brighter much brighter.
I have tried those ones off ebay and they seem to work great ,
didnt take it on the trail thou, the day it came in the mail, so did my MJ872 after that I retired my experimenting with XM-Ls they were kind of a moot point compared to all that flood..:thumbsup:*


----------



## JDTerex (Dec 20, 2011)

Why not drill a hole out of the center of the action wide angle lens and place it over the clear glass lens? That would direct light normally thrown upward more to the side, while retaining much throw.


----------



## starthere (Nov 7, 2011)

Does the specification is measured by the ways of ANSI standard?(output, waterproof, or others)


----------

